# good recipe for smoking trout



## dan the mano (Jun 28, 2020)

hey everybody i am looking for a good recipe for smoking lake trout , this for a friend . should /can i just follow my salmon candy recipes ... and also what kind of temps do you guys go by . 
 thanks


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 28, 2020)

Scroll down toward  bottom, may be of help.





						Bear's "Step by Step" Index
					

Bear's "Step by Step" Index  I made this index, because a lot of guys use my "Step by Steps", and I couldn't get them all in my Signature. Then I'd have to find the one I had that best suited what they were wanting to do. At times it has taken me forever to find one of my Step by Steps that...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jun 29, 2020)

This is a recipe I've used for years that is simple and gets good "reviews". 

*INGREDIENTS*

Garlic salt
Lemon pepper
Trout
*INSTRUCTIONS*

1. Butterfly the trout
2. Sprinkle flesh side with lemon pepper and garlic salt (No measurements given, this is a sprinkle, don't overdo it)
3. Using apple wood, smoke at 160 skin side down for 30 minutes
4. Continue smoking for one hour at 225


----------

